# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  reliable brand for Anti Chlorine

## aquaticlover

anyone can advise the reliable brand name for anti chlorine?

----------


## Shadow

I'm using genesis from Aquarium products (AP), not sure how reliable because so far so good thus never try other brand.

----------


## joopsg

Used before; Genesis, Ammo lock, Stress Guard.
all not bad.

----------


## aquaticlover

thank you guys

----------


## Binks

I have always used Sodium Thiosulphate Na2S2O3 (Hypo) for the past 10 years for dechlorination.Available at your LFS and lasts for years.

although you can directly put the crystals into the aquarium (the reaction is instantaneous). Beware! If the water contains Chloramine instead of chlorine please desist as Hypo will release ammonia into the water.

----------


## Binks

Otherwise see: http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/rev-cond.htm for a detailed write up on commercially available brands of chlorine and chloramine removers.

----------


## psp1000

For me I use Bio Stress Guard. It good and so far no problem, been using this for yrs le. See photo below..

----------


## wei

I have been using Nutrafin aquaplus (anti chlorine & anti chloromine) since the luohan and discus days with no issues.  :Smile:

----------


## z_z

You can try seachem prime as well

----------


## aquaticlover

I will go down to the LFS and pick one. Thanks alot guys.

----------


## planters

Seachem Prime.  :Well done:

----------


## Jungle-mania

yeah, seachem prime is good, but watch the dosage, less is better here, too much seems to have adverse effects for me.

----------


## Goodfish

Beware! If the water contains Chloramine instead of chlorine please desist as Hypo will release ammonia into the water.
eleborate more.....i seems to had a wipe-out on using this..

----------


## DKNY

> yeah, seachem prime is good, but watch the dosage, less is better here, too much seems to have adverse effects for me.


Hi Bro, I am using Seachem Prime too. How much you consider as *over dose with adverse effects* ? Tks

----------


## Binks

> Beware! If the water contains Chloramine instead of chlorine please desist as Hypo will release ammonia into the water.
> eleborate more.....i seems to had a wipe-out on using this..



Umm I really cant tell you about the chemical reaction but if the tap water is dosed with chloramine instead of chlorine by the authorities, then the addition of Hypo will release ammonia due to the reaction of Hypo with chloramine. This release of ammonia could harm your fauna. 

However that said, I have been using Hypo ever since I came to Singapore with no adverse effects. Though I must confess, I use a few crystals for say 40 litres of water. Its enough.

----------


## marle

Its got to be seachem prime!

----------


## StanChung

Seachem Prime, Kordon Amquel and Ammo lock.

For planted tank the ammonia released from contact with chloramine+hypo is quickly absorbed by the plants. No need to worry unless you have a very sparsely planted tank.

----------


## Goodfish

Thanks bros for info, using it on my big tanks no problem. But come to small 1ft bare tank encounter wipe-out. I got few kg left getting from m'sia. :Razz:

----------


## Jungle-mania

I find that seachem prime works well with tanks 2 feet and above, since ammonia and nitrate take longer to have any negative effects, by then it be too late. While for small tanks, I find using your usual oceanfree anti-chlorine which you can get anywhere and afew dashes of black water essence with weekly water change is more than enough.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Seachem Prime works well for me.

----------


## Vandecruz

API StressCoat works well for me ,so far have been using it for the past 2 years ,everything seem good to me :Grin:

----------


## randchai

Seachem Prime for me..

----------


## Vandecruz

> Seachem Prime for me..


yeap i have read alot of good reviews on it and some great articles so have just recently bought 1 bottle to give it a try,maybe it really work like wonder and i suppose its time for a switch :Grin:

----------


## doubleace

How wonder it is for seachem prime?

----------


## unsung

I'm using Genesis, quite good also.
Its the cheapest in terms of the cost per litre of water treated.

----------


## Vandecruz

> How wonder it is for seachem prime?


So far I had not try it yet altought i had just bought it,had to wait till my current one to run dry then i will start my new discovery channel on the prime :Grin:

----------


## AquaObsession

Genesis is really the best. and used by lfs mostly

----------


## e.chua

I am using API Stresscoat. Work well for me.

----------


## e.chua

> I have been using Nutrafin aquaplus (anti chlorine & anti chloromine) since the luohan and discus days with no issues.


I find the aquaplus create a lot of small bubbles when mixed with water. Do you encounter similar problem ?

----------


## rekian

seachem prime got to be small of the best, it maybe a small bottle of 500ml the dose is very little, one cap full for 200L.

----------


## AnA

I had tried API Stresscoat for my small 50 litres tank and all my fishes seem to float near the surface of the water. To date, one catfish dead and one more endler dying. 

Now, I am using the all time trusted Nutrafin Aquaplus and the fishes seem recovering to swim normally. Few seem totally recovered. I am not 100&#37; sure if API stresscoat is the main cause. Maybe the chlorine level is higher recently during the CNY? ... and adding Nutrafin Aquaplus just happen to help? Anyway, for now, I better not use API until further verification. 

As for seachem prime I will give a try Next time

----------


## StanChung

Prime's proven itself to me. Set up a tank at Aquarama 2007. Day the tank was done was the day we put fish in. Not a single death in the tank we set up plus our member's tank.

----------


## Puffer

Seachem Prime for me ever since I started using it (based on the forum's review and votes sometime ago). Initially couldn't like the smell but now so used to the smell that cannot smell without it during water change exercises.

----------


## Green

I am using Aqua Plus. Thinking of switching, any affordable and Good ones?

----------


## doubleace

I think most bros recommend Seachem prime and i'm trying it now..

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> I find the aquaplus create a lot of small bubbles when mixed with water. Do you encounter similar problem ?



yes is does if mixed vigourously. But it does not affect it chemically. I've been using this and it is quite value for money too for the large bottle.

----------


## stetan

seachem prime...reasonably priced and good

----------


## torque6

Using Seachem Prime for over a year, but might switch to nutrafin.

----------


## xiandan

seachem prime for me too  :Grin:

----------


## vinz

> I have always used Sodium Thiosulphate Na2S2O3 (Hypo) for the past 10 years for dechlorination.Available at your LFS and lasts for years.
> 
> although you can directly put the crystals into the aquarium (the reaction is instantaneous). Beware! If the water contains Chloramine instead of chlorine please desist as Hypo will release ammonia into the water.


The last time I checked the website, which is pretty long ago, Singapore tap water contains chloramine. I think it still does.

----------

